# What style is this?



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

I sometimes play two octaves at once when playing melodies but recently I discovered a nice sound when I play them sperately with a slight delay. Whats the musical term for this?


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

Un-coordinatedness...


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

lol, you've hit the nail on the head there Kurk. 

I suppose you could call it a "Russian" arpeggio too.


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm not sure there is a term for that, but if you ALWAYS delay the melodies, it will soon sound chaotic. So, don't overuse it. Unless, you are taking about a fugue, then, in that case, the two subjects are going to different directions.


----------



## dfhwze (Oct 17, 2007)

the term you search for is 'eco'.


----------



## Michael Ferris (Oct 25, 2007)

In music training they consider playing two voices using two octaves very bad form. Although, a composer had once told me that "there are no rules, anything that sounds good is good." Just be careful, for this practice can sound, as mentioned above, a bit chaotic. I would use the term "empty". In typical musical harmony training, they recommend that "consecutive octaves" be avoided. Yet, there are some pieces comprised with them to deliver a certain effect, so they cannot truly be classified as wrong. 

As for the slight delay when playing the octaves resulting in a different type of timbre, there is a technique that is similarly used on the guitar called bowing a note, coming from the effect of a bowed not on the violine. I am not sure what pianists call it.


----------

